# Looking for Printing/Sublimation in GA or Anywhere in the USA



## d9marketplace (Jun 26, 2013)

I am a reseller

I am looking for a company to provide the following services. I am open to prices from anyone but I have to have room to turn a profit. 

Sublimated plates
DTG Printing
Auburn Jacket embroidery

Please contact me ASAP if you provide one of these services. If you are in GA, GREAT... If not I will consider all vendors


----------



## jazz walker (Dec 11, 2011)

d9marketplace said:


> I am a reseller
> 
> I am looking for a company to provide the following services. I am open to prices from anyone but I have to have room to turn a profit.
> 
> ...


I have done sublimation one time before, but never on plates. I am also looking
for a company for all over t shirt sub. My equipment is to small for it. What part of GA
are you in? [email protected]


----------

